# colostomy reversal - rigid proctoscopy



## tsmith8 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have a colostomy reversal with a mobilization of the splenic flexure of the colon, and a rigid proctoscopy. I want to use CPT codes 44626 and 44139. My problem is that 44139 is an add on code for different CPT's. Can the mobilization be billed for? Please Help.


----------



## kleach1987@aol.com (Jul 18, 2013)

I just recently billed the 44626 and 44139 to Aetna and was denied : " add-on " codes describe procedures/services that are always performed in addition to the primary procedure/service and must be listed in addition to the main CPT code.  Please resubmit this claim with the appropriate primary procedure/service. "   so Aetna isn't recognizing the 44626 as the primary procedure and I have googled it and it seems like isn't covered....


----------

